# Upgrade Your Warner Bros. HD-DVDs for new Blu-Ray Discs



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Cost on most discs seem to be $4.95 each with $6.95 shipping on the entire order.

All you have to do is mail the cover art of your HD-DVD's and you get to keep the HD-DVD disc.










http://www.red2blu.com/

Full story can be read here: http://www.engadget.com/2009/04/22/warner-reintegrates-hd-dvd-faithful-with-red2blu-trade-in-progra/


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, that's pretty cool considering you get to keep the HDDVD.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Not a bad deal at all. Almost makes me wish I hadn't sold my whole package... but just "almost."


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

That's an awesome deal! I'll have to wait to get home and see how may I have.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yeah. I will look into this. Might we worth upgrading a few of my discs just to get the high resolution audio.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've got 7 HD-DVD's that I'm able to upgrade with this offer. Would be nice if they had some type of upgrade deal for regular DVD's to BD also.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks!

Nice find....have to see how many I can swap out when I get home from Orlando tonight....

With about 25 HD-DVD's, I'm sure I'll find some to add to my 58 Blu Ray collection.


----------



## hummer1823 (Apr 6, 2009)

RAD said:


> I've got 7 HD-DVD's that I'm able to upgrade with this offer. Would be nice if they had some type of upgrade deal for regular DVD's to BD also.


Yes, i agree DVD to BD would be sweet!!! 
I would be will to pay.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

RAD said:


> I've got 7 HD-DVD's that I'm able to upgrade with this offer. Would be nice if they had some type of upgrade deal for regular DVD's to BD also.


One of the studios is doing this with some DVD's, I know I took advantage of a $10 rebate on _Pretty Woman_ on Blu-Ray.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Not a bad deal at all. Almost makes me wish I hadn't sold my whole package... but just "almost."


Agreed. I was fortunate enough to have Ebay'd my HD-DVD player and 15 discs the day I heard the news last year. Ended up selling the lot for more than I paid for them, so I can't complain. Although replacing them with Blu cost me a bit more than a trade in would be.


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

I heard a rumor of a website that would give you credits for your DVD's to put towards BD but I have not been able to find it.......yet.

That did not take long.

http://www.spun.com/


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Hmmm ... decision time. I found 13 matches for my HD-DVDs:

_4.95 Assassination of Jesse James, The (HD-DVD) 
_4.95 Batman Begins (HD-DVD) 
14.95 Blade Runner: Complete Collector's... (HD-DVD) 
_4.95 Harry Potter and the Chamber of... (HD-DVD)
_4.95 Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire (HD-DVD)
_4.95 Harry Potter and the Order of the... (HD-DVD)
_4.95 Harry Potter and the Prisoner of... (HD-DVD)
_4.95 Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's... (HD-DVD)
_4.95 Michal Clayton (HD-DVD) 
_4.95 Polar Express (HD-DVD)
_4.95 Superman Returns (HD-DVD) 
14.95 Ultimate Matrix Collection, The (HD-DVD) 
_4.95 2001: A Space Odyssey: Special... (HD-DVD) 

It would cost me $91.30 ($84.35 + $6.95) to replace these with BD. I think I'll do it for the Harry Potter series (just so the new BD movies in the series will have matching cases) but I'm not sure about the rest. I still have the HD-DVD player, so what will I really gain by switching these to BD?

Or should I go for it and then try to sell the HD-DVDs without cover art to get back some of the conversion costs? But who would buy them?


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Hmmm ... decision time. I found 13 matches for my HD-DVDs:
> 
> _4.95 Assassination of Jesse James, The (HD-DVD)
> _4.95 Batman Begins (HD-DVD)
> ...


There are sites out there with cover art. Maybe you could print out the cover art.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Hmmm ... decision time. I found 13 matches for my HD-DVDs:
> 
> _4.95 Assassination of Jesse James, The (HD-DVD)
> _4.95 Batman Begins (HD-DVD)
> ...


I'd trade them all. Heck, just getting the Matrix Collection in Blu would almost cost you that much. 
What you'll gain is that if next year your HD-DVD player takes a crap, what will you do then? Can't really replace it (well, you could, but would it be worth it?). I'd strike while the iron's hot. Then, try and sell the HD-DVD player and discs (without covers). Worst case scenario, you keep the HD-DVD for SD and throw the discs out. You'll still be better off in the long run.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I still have the HD-DVD player, so what will I really gain by switching these to BD?


Umm... the ability to play them just about anywhere? 2 years from now, EVERY house will have a Blu-Ray player, new cars will have them, portables will be common, etc. People won't even remember what HD-DVD was. You'll probably have 3+ Blu-Ray players in your house, which won't play your HD-DVDs.

Warners is actually doing everyone a huge favor; IMO, you really should consider taking advantage of it so that, long-term, you'll have full use of the movie licenses you have.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I got a found I only have two I can trade, Full Metal Jacket and The Sopranos season six part 2. I thought I had more but apparently not. My question is exactly how do I send The Sopranos back since it's in an actual box?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> What you'll gain is that if next year your HD-DVD player takes a crap, what will you do then?


If you're using the HD-DVD player enough that it craps out, there's something terribly wrong with Blu-ray.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm planning to upgrade some myself. The discussion thread on AVSForum indicates Warner might also be adding titles during the year too, so there might not be a need to hurry (set to expire 12/31/2009 at the moment).

The only non-deal there is Blade Runner for $14.95. I say "non-deal" as opposed to rip-off, because everything there is a great price, especially considering you keep your HD-DVD... but I've seen Blade Runner for around $20 before... so proportionally that is just not as good of a deal as the others.

I already planned on scanning in my artwork before mailing them off, so I can print them out and put that back in the case. Some movies I might give away to someone else who still has a HD-DVD player but wants the movies.

I'm also thinking of finding people I know with HD-DVDs who don't want to upgrade and getting them to upgrade on my behalf so I can get some other movies on Blu.

Hard to complain about this when the only thing you have to send (besides the money) is something you can replace.

Some movies I might not bother with though... movies I wasn't super-impressed with... but movies like Batman Begins and the Superman Movies are definitely going to get exchanged by me.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

harsh said:


> If you're using the HD-DVD player enough that it craps out, there's something terribly wrong with Blu-ray.


Not necessarily, sometimes electonics setting idle will fail faster than if they are used. Then again, if someone was in the RED camp and built up a huge collection why would they spend the money to replace those with BD (at least until something like this comes along and you still get to keep the HDDVD in this case)?

Early failures of devices (can we still call it early at this point) are certainly not uncommon and says nothing about what's correct or wrong with BD.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Welp, I'm mailing my labels off tomorrow. 18 in all and one of them is a three disc box set. Total was $109 with shipping. I made color copies of the labels and placed them back into the sleeves. A few of the discs are combo (DVD and HD-DVD) so I can give those away to my kids. The others I might try selling on E-Bay for $5 a piece. 

This is really a great deal and makes sense. All of the titles are now considered "old" so I bet Warner can afford to do it since they are probably overstocked on these titles. Thanks for the heads up on this deal.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I'd trade them all. Heck, just getting the Matrix Collection in Blu would almost cost you that much.
> What you'll gain is that if next year your HD-DVD player takes a crap, what will you do then? Can't really replace it (well, you could, but would it be worth it?). I'd strike while the iron's hot. Then, try and sell the HD-DVD player and discs (without covers). Worst case scenario, you keep the HD-DVD for SD and throw the discs out. You'll still be better off in the long run.


You're right - the Ultimate Matrix collection is also a good swap.

As far as the HD-player taking a crap, I have the Toshiba HD-A2 and the LG BH200, both rarely used, so I have some redundancy. (If I replaced these 13 HD-DVD movies, I'd still have another dozen or so HD-DVDs, so my players wouldn't be going anywhere just yet.)



BattleZone said:


> Umm... the ability to play them just about anywhere? 2 years from now, EVERY house will have a Blu-Ray player, new cars will have them, portables will be common, etc. People won't even remember what HD-DVD was. You'll probably have 3+ Blu-Ray players in your house, which won't play your HD-DVDs.


I already have 2 BD players - the LG BH200 and the Sony BD-S550, so I think I'm set. 



> Warners is actually doing everyone a huge favor; IMO, you really should consider taking advantage of it so that, long-term, you'll have full use of the movie licenses you have.


I guess my thought was that I already spent a bit of money to get the HD-DVD movies, so spending another $90 to swap some of them to BD seemed wasteful. However, there are 16 movies in my collection that I could swap(counting Matrix Collection as 3), so my average price is about $5.60 per BD move, so this is really a good deal...

Maybe I'll scan in all the cover art and print them out and then see what I can do with the leftover HD-DVD titles.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

harsh said:


> If you're using the HD-DVD player enough that it craps out, there's something terribly wrong with Blu-ray.


You think electronics only fail when they're used a lot? Have you ever actually owned a piece of electronics or are you using a borrowed computer to post?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> If you're using the HD-DVD player enough that it craps out, there's something terribly wrong with Blu-ray.


Not necessarily...have both HD DVD and Blu Ray and use them both.

The HD DVD unit actually ends up getting about equal duty, because its used here for standard DVD playback because of its superior upconverting abilities.

With this offer, however, it makes sense to migrate the Warner titles to BD if possible to have one single HD format in the old library...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Has anyone found the Terms and Conditions for this offer that includes the following passage, reported by BetaNews? This gives me serious pause about placing my order, as I do *not* want anything but widescreen or original aspect ratio.



BetaNews said:


> However, in the Terms and Conditions, Warner says "13. The replacement Blu-ray version of the Participating Title may have different special features and/or bonus material than contained on the HD DVD version of the Participating Title, including much less or no special features and/or bonus material, and/or the Blu-ray version may have a different aspect ratio (e.g., may be full screen instead of wide screen or vice versa) and/or the Blu-ray version may have a different rating or no rating."


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> Has anyone found the Terms and Conditions for this offer that includes the following passage, reported by BetaNews? This gives me serious pause about placing my order, as I do *not* want anything but widescreen or original aspect ratio.


I read that....and to me...it was a logical disclosure, as the Blu Ray versions will not match the HD DVD versions bit-for-bit, codec-for-codec, and special-feature-for-special-feature.

I actually have both versions of some, and all the Blu Ray versions I have to date are wide screen. I ordered 6 more for exchange.

I suspect you'll be fine.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I read the T&Cs and saw that... In some cases different audio codecs were used for Blu vs HD. Also some early Blu were MPEG2 instead of AVC for the video. Some HD had extras (like their interactive stuff) that are not on the Blu counterparts because it was before BD-Live had similar features.

Some of the bitrates are different too. I'm not aware of any aspect ratio differences, though, so I suspect that was just part of a catch-all generic phrase to cover all the bases. I've seen nothing on either HD or Blu that wasn't the original aspect ratio.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

It's only the aspect ratio issue that I'm concerned about. If the bonus features are different, I'm OK with it, but if I have a widescreen RED version of 2001: A Space Odyssey, I want them to send me a widescreen BLUE version for the "swap"! Maybe I'll wait to see what User #1 gets.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Did mine today, 12 of them going off to WB, I left out Batman Begins, since I already purchased a Blu version! And I did remember to scan all the covers I was sending and have already printed copies so my HD DVDs will still look good in the storage units.

Strangely enough, they are pretty much the same as most other folks' here!

Blue Planet/Dream is Alive
Lethal Weapon 2
Harry Potter and the .......... x5
Good Night and Good Luck
300
Space Cowboys
Twister
Fugitive

I also have Excalibur and Poseidon which are not on their list yet but are WB titles.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Curiously, some prices are up now ($19.95 for Ultimate Matrix, $9.95 for Casablanca for example) and a couple of titles removed completely (Galapagos & Planet Earth).

Not sure what either of those things means in the grand scheme.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Curiously, some prices are up now ($19.95 for Ultimate Matrix, $9.95 for Casablanca for example) and a couple of titles removed completely (Galapagos & Planet Earth).
> 
> Not sure what either of those things means in the grand scheme.


It may mean this list is not static....based on supply....and may also get new titles added...


----------



## ASAOG (Oct 7, 2008)

Curious if anyone has been able to receive the prepaid mailing label which is supposed to be sent via email PDF attachment. I made the purchase for 5 dvd swaps about 2 weeks ago. I have not received the PDF via email even after 3 phone calls to customer service. I had the customer service rep phonetically spell my email address and provided a second email address as a backup. Customer service stated two dates that email was sent. Checked junk mail box, no joy. Checked firewall, no problems receiving PDF attachments. 
This really is a good deal, but now I am wondering if it is too good to be true.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I received my e-mail a couple hours after submitting my request a few weeks ago. Looking at my credit card account yesterday and I saw an entry for red2blue and it took me awhile to remember what that was, but at least I know they've received the liners and hopefully the BD's will be on their way shortly.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Yes, received in email almost immediately after the submission..... Just checked with USPS and it was delivered in MI on May 1st at 10.33am.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

It took me a while to actually commit to clicking SUBMIT ORDER p) but I did do that last Monday, got the PDF label almost immediately, and mailed it Friday. The one STUPID thing I forgot to do is include a copy of the PDF *inside* the envelope, so I do hope the envelope and cover art stay together ... I was so stupid there's nothing in the envelope EXCEPT the cover art. :nono2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My PDF email came pretty quickly too... within an hour I'm sure. That was last weekend... and I mailed my labels Tuesday. They arrived on Friday, so fingers crossed to get them in a week or 2.

Meanwhile, I didn't receive the promised coupon for a deal on Blus. They seem to be having some problems with emails, because lots of people haven't got the coupon code email you're supposed to get after you order... and almost no one is getting a shipment-confirming email to let you know your order has been processed and shipped.

I've ordered other things from WBShop, and most times I get the order delivered before I get an email letting me know it was shipped!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I mailed my stuff out back on April 23 and haven't heard a peep.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Got The Matrix set today. It was the second of two separate orders that I had submitted. (I didn't know until after submitting the first order that people were being told they could submit the paperwork for the 'wrong' set and still get the set that is out on Blu-ray. Once I found that out I submitted the required paper sheet to get that set with a second order.)

The first order included Planet Earth which people over at HighDefDigest.com forums are saying is why (along with Casablanca) the order is being held up. Too much demand for that set. A few other folks over at HDD.com are saying they're seeing their orders trickle in even without ever getting any confirmation from Warners. (Outside of getting the pdf file with the shipping labels in it.)

If someone hasn't gotten the shipping label they probably should ask to have it sent to a different e-mail address and/or check their junk e-mail area more thoroughly.


----------



## ASAOG (Oct 7, 2008)

Continue to have problems getting the red2blu pdf label. Open to any ideas about possible solutions.

Learned that early attempts were unsuccessful because of wrong email address. My provider (sbcglobal.net) was retyped as sbcglobEl.net. After identifying this problem with the help of customer service, several attempts at the new, corrected address were unsuccessful. Provided 2 alternate email addresses with no joy.

Triple checked both windows security settings and my firewall (Kaspersky 9) to ensure all attachments were allowed through. (Turned off the windows attachment filter). Ensured Kaspersky blacklist was clean. All junk-mail folders contain only known items.

Contacted customer support for the X time today and was told they are getting calls daily about customers NOT receiving the pdf's. 

My Vista system was updated recently to IE8 and I have read today of IE8 affecting pdf files. Pretty much grasping at straws right now. 

Any additional ideas would be greatly appreciated as I am about to give up on this seemingly great deal.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Make sure that your e-mail providers aren't putting the Warner e-mails into a spam quarantine. I can see where they might look a little spammy.


----------



## ASAOG (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. My provider did in fact have Spam-Guard turned on, but the spam folder was empty. I turned this off in case this is contributing to the problem. Since the customer service rep stated she "gets calls all day" about people not getting the pdf's, I am very suspicious about the cause.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just got my discs today! 20 of them came in 2 boxes. All are sealed with bar codes just like you would buy in the store (no demos).

Looks good.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Just got my discs today! 20 of them came in 2 boxes. All are sealed with bar codes just like you would buy in the store (no demos).
> 
> Looks good.


Congrats Chris! My USPS tracking shows that my cover art was delivered to them Tuesday, so I anticiapte another 4 weeks wait.

Did you find any surprises, like instead of getting widescreen you got full format or anything unexpected? That was my only concern when I read the details, as it did not guarantee what aspect ration would be delivered. My expectation is that these are HD movies, so it should be nothing but widescreen, but it's always good to here confirmation of that!


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> Congrats Chris! My USPS tracking shows that my cover art was delivered to them Tuesday, so I anticiapte another 4 weeks wait.
> 
> Did you find any surprises, like instead of getting widescreen you got full format or anything unexpected? That was my only concern when I read the details, as it did not guarantee what aspect ration would be delivered. My expectation is that these are HD movies, so it should be nothing but widescreen, but it's always good to here confirmation of that!


I've only gotten one of the two orders that I placed, the second actually... Matrix Trilogy (which was confirmed as an upgrade option from the Complete Trilogy over to the Ultimate Trilogy after the original instructions had been posted at the Red2Blu site). It was a full retail copy, same as the other discs that have been reported as received (reported in places like HighDefDigest.com and others).

While the Red2Blu site 'rules' noted that you might get different special features, aspect ratios, packaging, etc., all reports so far are that you'll get the currently sold Blu-ray package, whatever it happens to be. Normally *ORIGINAL ASPECT RATIO* so if you have something that was originally done in a 4:3 ratio (or close to it), that's what you'll get. If you have something that was done 'widescreen' that's what you'll get.

The discs that everyone that partakes in the program are getting are not special discs just for this program. They are the same discs you'd find on store shelves.

My original order is apparently held up due to back orders for a couple of the titles I had requested:

Robin Hood (Errol Flynn) and Planet Earth (Attenborough).

Also reportedly slowing up some orders: Casablanca, and also some reports that the deluxe edition of The Matrix (the single movie, not the trilogy) is another title that could slow down an order (that one is in my order as well, as I originally assumed that was the only copy of The Matrix that I could upgrade to from the Complete Trilogy).

My friend sent in an e-mail to check his order status and was told to expect to receive his order in approx. 2 weeks. If that holds he'll have gotten his order turned around in about a month. I'd be happy with same. I keep checking my credit card info to see if I've been charged for the order and thus far no, so I assume I'm going to be waiting a while longer too. Considering the price that I'll have paid, I'm happy waiting


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Good news bdowell ... thanks for sharing, and I'll definitely be checking my credit card as well. Didn't think to do that!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Drew2k said:


> Did you find any surprises, like instead of getting widescreen you got full format or anything unexpected? That was my only concern when I read the details, as it did not guarantee what aspect ration would be delivered. My expectation is that these are HD movies, so it should be nothing but widescreen, but it's always good to here confirmation of that!


 Nope. No surprises. All are widescreen.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mine are in a temporary holding pattern (I called and checked) because a couple of my movies are on backorder... but they received my labels last week and everything is good, just waiting on some movies to complete my order.


----------



## ASAOG (Oct 7, 2008)

After over 2 weeks and after providing a fourth alternate email address, I finally received the red2blu PDF mailing label. Although the email sent has my correct address, the PDF lists the following as the Merchandise Return Mailing Acknowledgemnt (sic):

(My Name)
1000 Austin Ct
Howell Mi 48843-5514

This same ?address? is also listed in the from portion of the PDF label. Is this typical???


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes.. Lots of pre-paid labels from companies are like this. Since they are the ones footing the postage bill, they put their address in TO and FROM fields to give another chance for the mail to get to the proper place if it gets lost along the way.

All of your contact info is encoded in their system so that when they scan in the barcode upon receipt they know to mail your discs to you.


----------



## ASAOG (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the information! And kudos to the red2blu folks. I actually got a call from the red2blu rep this morning regarding the email problem wanting confirmation that the new email had worked. She confirmed as you have that this label information is normal because of some routing problems with the post office. Thanks again.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You're welcome... Of course there is always potential for something to get lost in the mail, but that's a risk we take mailing pretty much anything and it doesn't happen that often.

Everyone I have talked to (had to phone them for a few things along the way) has been very pleasant and helpful on the red2blu program thus far.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Got everything but Blue Planet/Dream is Alive which they substituted for a movie neither myself or hubby had every heard of!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

My 6 new Blu Rays came last week while I was on vacation....all is well, and everything came as ordered. Add in the Star Trek Trilogy movies I got, and there's plenty of new stuff to watch in the Home Theater in wonderful HD these days...


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My 6 new Blu Rays came last week while I was on vacation....all is well, and everything came as ordered. Add in the Star Trek Trilogy movies I got, and there's plenty of new stuff to watch in the Home Theater in wonderful HD these days...


Not to derail the thread, but welcome home, my friend!:grin:


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My 6 new Blu Rays came last week while I was on vacation....all is well, and everything came as ordered. Add in the Star Trek Trilogy movies I got, and there's plenty of new stuff to watch in the Home Theater in wonderful HD these days...


6? I think I have that many that are in the 'backordered group' and are holding up those and the rest of the pile that I ordered. I submitted two orders (submitted the second after finding out that I could upgrade the Complete Matrix to Ultimate Matrix). Got the Matrix Ultimate set already, but the others are still waiting and the credit card hasn't yet been charged.

My friend submitted an order too, his came in the other day, approx. 12 titles (I think). He was lucky enough not to have anything that was slowing things up.

I am looking forward to getting Planet Earth, Robin Hood and the other titles that I asked for. Of course once I get 'em I'll have to find room for them in the cabinet and that'll take some effort. Especially if I don't find a home for the HD DVD's that are being replaced


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bdowell said:


> 6? I think I have that many that are in the 'backordered group' and are holding up those and the rest of the pile that I ordered. I submitted two orders (submitted the second after finding out that I could upgrade the Complete Matrix to Ultimate Matrix). Got the Matrix Ultimate set already, but the others are still waiting and the credit card hasn't yet been charged.
> 
> My friend submitted an order too, his came in the other day, approx. 12 titles (I think). He was lucky enough not to have anything that was slowing things up.


I don't have that many Warner titles in HD DVD, so 6 was it.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I don't have that many Warner titles in HD DVD, so 6 was it.


My count was just a reminder that I had collected more movies than I probably should have 

That said, I really wish that Paramount and Universal would follow the lead of Warners, but then again if they did, even at the cheap prices that Warners offered, I'd probably go broke buying the Blu versions as upgrades to the HD DVD discs that I had collected.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bdowell said:


> My count was just a reminder that I had collected more movies than I probably should have
> 
> That said, I really wish that Paramount and Universal would follow the lead of Warners, but then again if they did, even at the cheap prices that Warners offered, I'd probably go broke buying the Blu versions as upgrades to the HD DVD discs that I had collected.


Agree...I'd be pretty much migrated over completely to Blu Ray from HD DVD if those 2 studios did do. Right now...I'm at 49 Blu Ray titles and 16 remaining HD DVD after the Red2Blu switch. I know I'll be adding at least 5-6 more Blu Rays in the next 45 days based on new releases.

I only buy the movies I actually will watch multiple times, so I suspect my total inventory of BD titles will likely stay below 100. I went as high as 240 with regular DVD's at one point, and am now down to 180 with all formats combined....looking to get down to perhaps 150 total by the end of the summer.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Agree...I'd be pretty much migrated over completely to Blu Ray from HD DVD if those 2 studios did do. Right now...I'm at 49 Blu Ray titles and 16 remaining HD DVD after the Red2Blu switch. I know I'll be adding at least 5-6 more Blu Rays in the next 45 days based on new releases.
> 
> I only buy the movies I actually will watch multiple times, so I suspect my total inventory of BD titles will likely stay below 100. I went as high as 240 with regular DVD's at one point, and am now down to 180 with all formats combined....looking to get down to perhaps 150 total by the end of the summer.


I haven't looked that hard at what is coming down the pipeline, but I'm most likely going to continue my own buying trend and load up on the films that I know I'm likely to find value in. Disney/Pixar titles are no brainers and are must buys. Some of the 'catalog' comedies are favorites and likely to wind up being something that I want to purchase. Newer titles, not so much unless it's something that is just uproariously funny.

The total number of discs I have is a number that many would consider too high. I know my wife looks at the total and grouses about how much money is tied up in 'movies you {I} never watch....' I could waste the $$ on other things, but I don't have many other vices, so she tolerates things and reminds herself that I bring home the bacon for the family


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bdowell said:


> I haven't looked that hard at what is coming down the pipeline, but I'm most likely going to continue my own buying trend and load up on the films that I know I'm likely to find value in...The total number of discs I have is a number that many would consider too high.


That's all unique for each person...if you have the means, and watch alot of movies (including more than once like I do), then it matters little what anyone else thinks about an inventory. I'm like you, in that I enjoy having the ability to select a nice Blu Ray title if and when I want, and viewing it - sometimes when company comes, sometimes with the family, sometimes just on my own.

Sometimes I'ss seen new things a 2nd or 3rd time seeing the same movie, which I may not have noticed the first time.

I plan to get the John Adams miniseires on BD June 16th - a terrific epic and well-acted masterpiece (it got tons of awards as such). I saw it on HBO, and deemed it a "must have" on Blu Ray.

In the end...we are getting quite spoiled with these great Blu Ray options!

Not complaining one bit on that.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mine arrived safe and sound early this afternoon...

Now I just need to watch them all!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I got notified May 28th that my cover art was received, and I saw today that my credit card was charged June 2nd for the full amount, all 13 movies! 

I was most nervous about them accepting what I submitted for the Ultimate Matrix collection, as I didn't have cover art for the Revolutions DVD. I don't know what happened to it so there was no way for me to send it in, so instead I sent in the paper that was originally adhered to the back of the box set. That was what was in the original RED2BLU instructions, and it seems they've accepted it! Woo hoo!

Now I'm going to be eagerly looking forward to the mail each day!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I had actually phoned them regarding my Matrix set... and even though they did change the instructions to ask for the Revolutions cover art... they told me that they actually preferred the outside paper since it had the entire set UPC on it, so I think they're most happy to get that instead.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> I got notified May 28th that my cover art was received, and I saw today that my credit card was charged June 2nd for the full amount, all 13 movies!
> 
> I was most nervous about them accepting what I submitted for the Ultimate Matrix collection, as I didn't have cover art for the Revolutions DVD. I don't know what happened to it so there was no way for me to send it in, so instead I sent in the paper that was originally adhered to the back of the box set. That was what was in the original RED2BLU instructions, and it seems they've accepted it! Woo hoo!
> 
> Now I'm going to be eagerly looking forward to the mail each day!


...and not to worry...you had original concerns about widescreen...and all my new Blu Rays are widescreen versions from this program.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I forgot to post this earlier, but UPS brought me my gift today, only three days after my credit card was charged! 

I compared the new BD to the HD-DVD titles to look for differences. All of them were in widescreen, so no worries there. I had four HD-DVDs that were dual DVD/HD-DVD and the BD replacements are just BD, but that's OK - I can live with tha. Otherwise, there were only two differences :

The Polar Express HD-DVD has a PC game that the BD does not.

The Harry Potter Order of the Phoenix HD-DVD has a feature for an "In Movie Experience" while watching the move (fun facts, special commentary, etc.) but the BD does not.

All in all, I'm extremely happy.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> I forgot to post this earlier, but UPS brought me my gift today, only three days after my credit card was charged!
> 
> I compared the new BD to the HD-DVD titles to look for differences. All of them were in widescreen, so no worries there. I had four HD-DVDs that were dual DVD/HD-DVD and the BD replacements are just BD, but that's OK - I can live with tha. Otherwise, there were only two differences :
> 
> ...


...and to think you were worried at first....


----------



## nickfrye (Apr 8, 2009)

I just got mine and it was a dollar cheaper. heh :grin:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I think we are fortunate to have this opportunity to "upgrade". I'd love to see other studios/distributors do the same thing.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I upgraded the sole remaining HD-DVD in my collection, and had I known this was going to be available I could have saved about $125 in re-purchasing!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I only have one Warner HD-DVD title left, and it's not on the RED2BLU site: Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.

Outside of that, I only have 15 other HD-DVD theatrical releases. It would definitely be nice if Universal, Paramount and Dreamworks created a similar program as Warner.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think _Charlie_ is on Blu-Ray yet, is it? I had to give that one up on HD-DVD as well.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't think _Charlie_ is on Blu-Ray yet, is it? I had to give that one up on HD-DVD as well.


You know, I never thought to look at that! That could explain it though ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

My wife works part time for a marketing company that does substantial media distribution to a major retail chain. They have cuaght wind of a rumor that there may be other studios following Warner's Red2Blu offering...hope they are right!.

I'm just donw to 8-9 Red's left...now up to 62 Blu.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My wife works part time for a marketing company that does substantial media distribution to a major retail chain. They have cuaght wind of a rumor that there may be other studios following Warner's Red2Blu offering...hope they are right!.
> 
> I'm just donw to 8-9 Red's left...now up to 62 Blu.


"Others" in reality being Paramount/DW & Universal. I hope this is correct. REd2Blu has killed off half of my reasons to keep a Toshiba HDA2 in the AV rack alongside the Panny BD35.

The fact that I was able to send the label to Matrix Revolutions out of my Matrix Trilogy HDDVD set (3 discs) + $20 and get the 9-disc BD Ultimate Matrix set was great. Am doing the same w/ Blade Runner, the Oceans box, Batman Begins....oh hell, several WB HDDVDs.

Would love to see Uni do the same for the Bourne flicks, especially.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Funny that this got bumped today. While I'd love to see Paramount and Universal follow Warner's lead, I'm not holding my breath for it to happen. Heck, it took Warner long enough to make the effort, and worse, I'm still waiting on discs that I submitted materials for when the offer was initially made. I just, this evening, sent an e-mail asking Warner's to break up the order and ship what they have in stock since I've been waiting for so long. Reportedly the last thing I'm waiting on now is The Matrix: 10th Anniversary disc. I know in the past I was left waiting for Planet Earth and a couple of other titles so I didn't bother. Now that it had gotten down to just one title, I probably could have waited again, but I didn't want to have them go out of stock on something elese while waiting for The Matrix.


----------



## gpadgett (Feb 26, 2009)

I keep getting a postcard telling me that due to delays in restocking our inventory, we are unable to process your order at this time. How do I find out what items are missing and to get some of them shipped.... I thought it was an all or nothing proposition.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

gpadgett said:


> I keep getting a postcard telling me that due to delays in restocking our inventory, we are unable to process your order at this time. How do I find out what items are missing and to get some of them shipped.... I thought it was an all or nothing proposition.


*Have you considered calling them, or sending an e-mail?*

*They have a "Contact Us" link **on the same website where you ordered*:

*Consumer Relations department: *
*By Email:* [email protected]
*By Phone:* *1-866-276-6176 *

Support Hours of Operation Monday - Friday 8:00AM - 10:00PM EST 
Saturday 8:00AM - 6:00PM EST 
Sunday Closed


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I received my 8 replacements via UPS yesterday -- I'd gotten confirmation of my order and return label on the 9th of August. 
Titles I returned: Ultimate Matrix Collection, Planet Earth, Batman Begins, Ocean's 13, Swordfish, The Unforgiven, Twister and Harry Potter & the Order of the Phoenix. 

Apparently the offer to exchange HD DVD's for Blu-ray discs is still open:
http://www.red2blu.com


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Cholly said:


> Apparently the offer to exchange HD DVD's for Blu-ray discs is still open:
> http://www.red2blu.com


Yes...the offer still seems open...and some titles have been added, while others removed....


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yes...the offer still seems open...and some titles have been added, while others removed....


Red2Blu still open & now WB Shop has a similar program that allows you to trade DVDs for BDs - called (no surprise) DVD2Blu.

http://www.dvd2blu.com/?utm_source=WBshop&utm_medium=dvd2blu&utm_campaign=AnnounceEml


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

At $7.95 or $8.95 for converting over regular DVDs to the Blu Ray version - a great deal!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> At $7.95 or $8.95 for converting over regular DVDs to the Blu Ray version - a great deal!


It's not exactly a great deal... considering that you apparently have to send in the DVD this time, and not just artwork... + many of these Blu ray discs can be had for $9.99 or less anyway.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> It's not exactly a great deal... considering that you apparently have to send in the DVD this time, and not just artwork... + many of these Blu ray discs can be had for $9.99 or less anyway.


Only some at that price....as for sending them in...that IS different than the Red to Blu promotion.

On the other hand....I would likely get rid of the SD disks anyway...


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> It's not exactly a great deal... considering that you apparently have to send in the DVD this time, and not just artwork... + many of these Blu ray discs can be had for $9.99 or less anyway.


Agreed. I looked up a couple of the titles I have on ebay. Not surprisingly, a good number of them were the same amount or less than what it would be through WB. Added benefit of me being able to keep the DVD for use on the laptop, car, loan out to friends/family or even give away to charity.

If it was just cover art, then I'd say it's a great deal. Having to send in the DVD itself, just so-so. They do need to add considerably more titles also.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The HD-Blu upgrade was really good... this one for DVDs is just "meh"... especially after I factor in the "must-upgrades" that I've already done myself... the DVDs I have left that would qualify are ones I've either already decided aren't worth the upgrade OR are ones I'm waiting to be really cheap before I bite.

It's not a horrible deal... just not a great one. Now, IF they had done this from jump when they first went Blu... it would have been a much better deal then.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The HD-Blu upgrade was really good... this one for DVDs is just "meh"... especially after I factor in the "must-upgrades" that I've already done myself... the DVDs I have left that would qualify are ones I've either already decided aren't worth the upgrade OR are ones I'm waiting to be really cheap before I bite.
> 
> It's not a horrible deal... just not a great one. Now, IF they had done this from jump when they first went Blu... it would have been a much better deal then.


Agree its not a great one...but for those with lots of regular SD DVDs...perhaps a way to take the leap to Blu Ray.

It doesn't do much for me either...I'm already at over 75 Blu Rays now, and down to 9 HD DVDs (thanks to the Red to Blu offer)...still have about 120 regular DVDs though...mostly not Warner.


----------

